# DIY & Nicotine



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Hello everyone! I am diving into DIY juice making. I have a cart thiiiiiiis long at Blckflavour and need to add some nic now. Could you please advise me as to what brand nic I should get and also if it should be PG or VG based?

I can already see this is going to be quite the journey lol but looking forward to try something new!
If there is already a thread like this please move me there, still a bit lost on the forum from time to time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (12/2/19)

Hi Juan

Once again it comes down to personal preference, I would say PG nic is easier to work with. I have tried them all and prefer the 36mg white label nic. I mix my DIY at 2mg and it works well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/19)

Gold Nic for me all the way, I find that the VG version works best for me. 

I tried pg on Gold Nic and didn't like it. I also tried White label and it wasn't that great.

Like @Cornelius mentioned, everyone has different preferences.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/19)

You will find the nic that you prefer by trial and error.
Start with PG as it is easier to work with but give VG a try as well.
I mix PG and VG nic to get the best of both so to speak.
Keep your nic in the fridge but safe from people in your house like the kids etc. Concentrated nic is dangerous.
Be careful when working with nic as it is absorbed by the skin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

SAVaper said:


> You will find the nic that you prefer by trial and error.
> Start with PG as it is easier to work with but give VG a try as well.
> I mix PG and VG nic to get the best of both so to speak.
> Keep your nic in the fridge but safe from people in your house like the kids etc. Concentrated nic is dangerous.
> Be careful when working with nic as it is absorbed by the skin.


Cant be that dangerous, I see people these days vaping 20+ mg nic even over 30. So it should actually be easy, just buy nic and add your concentrates to the nic bottle, bobsyouruncle you have 36mg juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

I’ve tried them all and have settled on white label 36mg PG Nic. 

Easy to work with and tastes just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (12/2/19)

Gold is very good imo but I'm also content to use Scrawny Gecko. I use so little nic now (1mg) that even if a nic is inferior, it's likely to be masked once mixed. 

I mix at 60/40 so PG nic is good for me. I never get even close to hitting the PG ceiling. The only reason to use VG is if you have PG sensitivity or just prefer max VG mixes for clouds. But DIYers aren't usually cloud chasers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Thank you all for your input! I see this is going to be a trial and error journey but I'm up for that. 
Then just another question, I am not going for big clouds at all, I just want flavour and more flavour. Should I then be using more PG? Maybe like a 80pg/20vg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/2/19)

No, 80 PG would be very runny and possibly quite harsh if you are even slightly sensitive to PG, as many are. 50/50 is as high as you ever need to go on PG. You will still get plenty of flavour from a 70VG/30PG juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

RichJB said:


> No, 80 PG would be very runny and possibly quite harsh if you are even slightly sensitive to PG, as many are. 50/50 is as high as you ever need to go on PG. You will still get plenty of flavour from a 70VG/30PG juice.


@RichJB thank you! Then I'll go with the 70/30 first. Cant wait to make my own juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

Now I know this might also be a own preference thing but which brand concentrate do i get? Or is that also more of a trial and error situation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/19)

Receipes usually indicate the brands of concentrates you must use but if you’re planning to improvise then you must do a lot of research on the internet otherwise you’ll end up spending a lot of money with no guarantee for satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Now I know this might also be a own preference thing but which brand concentrate do i get? Or is that also more of a trial and error situation?


You should buy the concentrates stated in the recipes that you want to make. If you want to play a bit and make uo your own recipes, buy from Vapehyper. They have all the normal stuff. But also have their own CB (cloudburst) concentrates. They are R10 each, so cheap enough to play around with. My best mix so far ( own mix and followed recipes) are entirely from CB cheap concentrates, bar one coolant from other brand

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G (12/2/19)

I noticed they showed the brands on the recipes, must say I didnt think it was THAT important, but thats why we ask questions. Thank you so much for all your help so far. Might just have to send you all a sample of my first juice, or should i say my first successful juice haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> I noticed they showed the brands on the recipes, must say I didnt think it was THAT important, but thats why we ask questions. Thank you so much for all your help so far. Might just have to send you all a sample of my first juice, or should i say my first successful juice haha


You must ask as many questions as you want and need to. 

We are all here to help and if can’t find the info you looking for with the knowledge we have here on the forum then that info doesn’t exist!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (12/2/19)

scrawny gecko

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (12/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Now I know this might also be a own preference thing but which brand concentrate do i get? Or is that also more of a trial and error situation?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

